# What are you giving up for Lent...



## oglorious1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Mardi Gras is on the 8th then Lent, what are you giving up for this Lenten Season...I'm doing the no meat and junk food this year...


----------



## CatSuga (Feb 5, 2005)

What is Lent?


----------



## daviine (Feb 5, 2005)

potato chips........


----------



## oglorious1 (Feb 5, 2005)

CatSuga said:
			
		

> What is Lent?


 
It's the 40 days before Easter, which represents the number of days Jesus spent in the wilderness fasting and praying, before going to the cross, the reason for giving up something for Lent, is to reflect on how Jesus gave up his life to die on the cross, so the purpose is to give up something for 40 days, more or less sacrificing something, Lent gives people an opportunity for sacrifice, inward reflection, and soul searching..

(The reason why they have Mardi Gras is to get all the partying and extra stuff out before you go into Lenten Season)

HTH, if you have any questions feel free to ask...


----------



## dreemssold (Feb 6, 2005)

_Junk food. Everything from chips to cake . For me, this is serious business .  _


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 6, 2005)

White foods - white flour, white sugar, rice and potatoes.  Starch and sugar are my two vices. It's going to be a loooong Lenten season!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 6, 2005)

I usually give up chocolate and/or sweets.  I hadn't thought much about it yet, but I will probably do the same thing.  And let me tell you, that is HELL for me!


----------



## Keen (Feb 6, 2005)

Red meat the whole season   and totally veggie on Fridays


----------



## shahala (Feb 6, 2005)

I am giving up chocolate and soda.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 6, 2005)

*Sweets & Sodas  *


----------



## fine_beauty (Feb 6, 2005)

Gave up lhcf last year but this year, I'll leave myself open to the prompting of the Holy Spirit.

I don't really get on the forum that much anyway save on weekends. I actually spent a lot of hours here today and giving it up is going to be difficult.

Anyway, the aim is to mortify our senses (free ourselves of anything that is a potential idol or god for us) so that our souls can be more in tune with God.


----------



## zora (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll do soda and chocalate.  And I'll also go to church every week.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Feb 6, 2005)

guiness, baklava, nutella spread on hawaiin sweet bread, and my cloves


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 6, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> I usually give up chocolate and/or sweets. I hadn't thought much about it yet, but I will probably do the same thing. And let me tell you, that is HELL for me!


 
Cincysweetie, maybe we can encourage each other (it looks like we have same/similar weaknesses).


----------



## candie19 (Feb 6, 2005)

This might sound crazy..... but I am giving up LHCF. 

This site is very addictive and I am here at least 6 times a day. If I don't check in I think I'm missing out on something. My husband says I'm spending more time with you guys than him. You guys are a bad habit and a very BIG sacrifice. This will be a long lent.


----------



## BronzedGoddess (Feb 6, 2005)

soda, chocolate or any sweets/junk.


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 6, 2005)

candie19 said:
			
		

> This might sound crazy..... but I am giving up LHCF.
> 
> This site is very addictive and I am here at least 6 times a day. If I don't check in I think I'm missing out on something. My husband says I'm spending more time with you guys than him. You guys are a bad habit and a very BIG sacrifice. This will be a long lent.


 
I gave up LHCF for Lent once. It was tough.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Feb 6, 2005)

Nyambura said:
			
		

> Cincysweetie, maybe we can encourage each other (it looks like we have same/similar weaknesses).


Let's do it!  I know I needed a lot of encouragement last year.


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 6, 2005)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Let's do it! I know I needed a lot of encouragement last year.


 
You're on!


----------



## cutebajangirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am going to give up junk food and take out. I am also going to break out of the grip of sloth.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Feb 6, 2005)

not sure... yet... debating 3 things LHCF, junk food (does Bryer's ice cream count as junk food?  they use all natural ingredients  ) and meat.


----------



## Dreamn (Feb 7, 2005)

eating out (which ive been doing a lot since i go this new job) and any drink that isn't water.  the water thing will be a toughie, i only drink evian, and its sooo expensive.  besides, i love snapple and i dont know how im going to do this


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 7, 2005)

Actually nothing since I don't observe Lent.


----------



## teerama (Feb 7, 2005)

I know I'm giving up soda but not sure what else yet.  I didn't realize we only have 2 days left.

It's always hard for me because my birthday falls in lent and I feel really deprived to not have a piece of cake (sweets) or a drink (alcohol) or my favorite meal (steak) on my birthday.


----------



## ThickHair (Feb 7, 2005)

When you give something up for lent it is suspose to be for good not just x amount of days.


----------



## oglorious1 (Feb 9, 2005)

ThickHair said:
			
		

> When you give something up for lent it is suspose to be for good not just x amount of days.


 
until Easter


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Feb 9, 2005)

I am going to try and give up sodas which I truly adore and can't seem to get away from. That will be a big accomplishment for me and hopefully I will come out a healthier post Easter and be able to make sodas a thing of the past.


----------



## Koreanblaq (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not Catholic or even Christian, but I usually give up something for Lent. It's just a good excuse to try to change or break an unhealthy habit, and I can just say "I gave it up for Lent" to avoid having to make lengthy explanations to people. I like the idea of giving up white bread. That might be too hard though   I don't drink alot of soda...I told myself I'd give up AIM (it's like crack to me). Maybe I'll stick with that plan. When does Lent start? This Friday?


----------



## Nenah (Feb 9, 2005)

Giving up Caffiene


----------



## AceH (Feb 9, 2005)

Red meat


----------



## Dreamn (Feb 9, 2005)

Koreanblaq said:
			
		

> I'm not Catholic or even Christian, but I usually give up something for Lent. It's just a good excuse to try to change or break an unhealthy habit, and I can just say "I gave it up for Lent" to avoid having to make lengthy explanations to people. I like the idea of giving up white bread. That might be too hard though  I don't drink alot of soda...I told myself I'd give up AIM (it's like crack to me). Maybe I'll stick with that plan. *When does Lent start? This Friday*?


 
today


----------



## sengschick (Feb 9, 2005)

I still have no clue, b/c I'm not really abusing anything right now. I'm thinking that instead of giving something up I'm going to make an action plan. Maybe clean up & organize a room in my house once a week or something like that. I'm also thinking about working on improving communication w/loved ones. I have so many friends that I just don't make the time to call and I need to do that. So maybe my goal will be to call someone at least twice a month that I don't talk to on the regular.  

I can't wait to go to church later. It starts @ 12:10!!!!


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Feb 10, 2005)

im giving up meat. its probably healthier anyway. well see how i feel around easter


----------



## BeautyOfTruth (Feb 10, 2005)

I already don't eat meat, and I eat organic foods.  I have always loved healthy foods, even when I was little.  For this reason, I always have a hard time deciding what to give up for Lent as far as food.  I decided that I will not eat anything after 6 PM.

I will also be increasing my prayers, and I will continue to help the needy.

I really enjoyed Mass today.


----------



## jaibee (Feb 10, 2005)

My mother had the idea of going out of your way and doing something nice for someone every day of Lent.  So I may do that.  I also may give up potato chips.


----------



## Falon (Feb 10, 2005)

Coffee it's going to be a long 40 days. I hate tea and I drink at least 3 cups a day. I need to give it up anyway.


----------



## webby (Feb 10, 2005)

I have given up "treats". I didn't remember that yesterday started Lent, but was reminded by a coworker. I did really well yesterday, no treats, no junk.


----------



## blkmaryland (Feb 10, 2005)

I have consistently given up red meat and sex for over 10 years but since I am engaged and living with my fiance, giving up sex is out of the question soooo....I stuck with red meat but added junk food, and buying haircare products.


----------



## sengschick (Feb 10, 2005)

blkmaryland said:
			
		

> I have consistently given up red meat and sex for over 10 years *but since I am engaged and living with my fiance, giving up sex is out of the question* soooo....I stuck with red meat but added junk food, and buying haircare products.


 Okaaay!  

No one betta say a word!


----------



## BronzedGoddess (Feb 10, 2005)

1 day down and I'm doing good.  No cravings for junk yet.


----------



## sillygurl18 (Feb 11, 2005)

I was just going to give up pork but since I haven't eaten meat since Lent started anyway, I'll just give up meat. I'll also do the master cleanse but not for the whole forty days of course. I think giving up meat will be good for me so the master cleanse won't be too hard on me when I do start.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Feb 12, 2005)

All junk food: sweets & soda. Not even any cheese crackers.


----------



## TaTa19 (Feb 12, 2005)

All junkfood!!!!! I am a sugar addict.  Starburst, airheads, chocolate, skittles, and countless other sweets don't stand a chance in my house. I really need therapy. I am going to try my hardest to give them up.


----------



## BronzedGoddess (Feb 12, 2005)

Almost 4 days with no junk!  I was feining for some sugar earlier but the craving passed.  It's going to be a long 6 weeks.


----------



## oglorious1 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm trying to pray my way through the Lenten season...


----------



## BronzedGoddess (Feb 18, 2005)

How's everyone doing?  I'm struggling.  Haven't slipped up but the cravings are driving me nuts.  I guess I'm a sugar addict.  Hope everyone is staying strong.


----------



## oglorious1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Fine soo far, I almost slipped a couple of times, but got right back on track....


----------



## longhair1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I gave up coffee and espresso a few days into Lent - after not being able to think of anything before Lent, I realized how much I was looking forward to having coffee on the train in the morning for the "lift" - I'm going through some serious s*** with my family right now - and thought it was probably NOT a good thing to be relying on a chemical for a pick-me-up like that.  Decided on that without realizing that I have to go to Seattle for my job for 4 days in March - you know, coffee capital of the country, across the country from where I live, and where I've never been before!!!  I like to think I would have made the same decision if I'd remembered I had to go there - I'd like to think that.....


----------



## CocoaButterflyy (Mar 1, 2005)

I gave up alcohol and bread... it's been okay not tooo hard but not extra easy


----------



## oglorious1 (Mar 14, 2005)

Bumping to see how everyone is doing...


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Mar 15, 2005)

All is well, it hasn't been hard. Although, I have been looking forward to picking up a doughnut soon. But sometimes I have thought about giving up sweets for good.


----------



## Keen (Mar 15, 2005)

I slipped the Saturday after ash wednesday so I decided to start over. I haven't slip on food since but I'm also doing daily bible reading. I've slip big time with that one. If I have to start over on that, I'll be reading the bible till the end of the year.


----------



## BronzedGoddess (Mar 15, 2005)

Still doing good, haven't had any choclate or sweets.  Less than 2 weeks left, then I'm eating everything in sight (guess that's wrong but ohwell)


----------



## oglorious1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Bumping to see how everybody did, 46 Days, and I'm saying Hallelujah!!!


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Mar 28, 2005)

I did very well. I am eating some chips & drinking a Pepsi now. But I didn't/don't miss the junk food as much as I thought I would.


----------



## oglorious1 (Mar 28, 2005)

Bumping  one more time...


----------

